# AE brown shell cordovan



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

I was perusing the AE site and came across the Leeds PTB and was curious, how much of a difference is there between AE's brown shell and Alden's cigar shell? It would be nice to have a shell PTB but since Alden cigar is hard to obtain, AE seems like the next best thing.

Also, I can't emphasize this enough, AE's product shots are horrible. This is probably why I've never purchased AE's shoes before and why I've always been critical of their aesthetics. When I did a Google image search for the AE shell Leeds the pics I found looked pretty good.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

The Leeds is one of AE's best designs...like, in the top 3 IMHO.

I have not owned Aldens cigar, but I have owned the Leeds and I have and do also own the brown cordovan.

AE has a niche market for that dark brown cordovan.

The Leeds in brown cordo would be extremely versatile. The Leeds is more aesthetically pleasing than the Alden equivalent IMHO.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Which Alden are you considering?

I love the cigar shell color, so for my money I would go with Alden.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I've seen both and prefer the AE brown shell, which seems not quite as dark as the very dark Alden cigar - though the two are not far apart.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

^^^Good luck trying to actually get the cigar shell in the style you want.

I personally think that the AE dark brown hold its own against the Alden for sure.

I also feel that the AE Leeds is a better looking shoe than the Alden Barrie last PTB

Now, Alden PTB on Plaza in Cigar is a whole different story. :cool2:


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

AE Dark Brown Cordovan Dundee:

Direct Sunlight









Indirect


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

SG_67 said:


> Which Alden are you considering?
> 
> I love the cigar shell color, so for my money I would go with Alden.


If an Alden cigar PTB were easily available I might lean towards them since I'm familiar with their lasts. But, the pics I've seen of the AE Leeds brown shell look pretty similar and they appear readily available. I'm not positive but I think Frans Boone may have several cigar offerings on their site, but a few people on the other forum said they got hit with brokerage fees from UPS. I haven't the time or inclination to wait for so-called rare cigar shell from Alden so AE is really starting to sound better and better.

What last is the Leeds on btw and how does it fit? I'm a 9D on Alden's Hampton last and an 8.5D on the Tru Balance last.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Watchman said:


> AE Dark Brown Cordovan Dundee:
> 
> Direct Sunlight
> 
> ...


Nice. Is the Dundee a chukka boot?


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> If an Alden cigar PTB were easily available I might lean towards them since I'm familiar with their lasts. But, the pics I've seen of the AE Leeds brown shell look pretty similar and they appear readily available. I'm not positive but I think Frans Boone may have several cigar offerings on their site, but a few people on the other forum said they got hit with brokerage fees from UPS. I haven't the time or inclination to wait for so-called rare cigar shell from Alden so AE is really starting to sound better and better.
> 
> What last is the Leeds on btw and how does it fit? I'm a 9D on Alden's Hampton last and an 8.5D on the Tru Balance last.


Same as Hampton. The cost difference between AE and Alden is not warranted IMHO. You can get a pair of 1st quality AE brown cordovans right now for like $550.....that is hands down the best price for shell anywhere.

The 1 last, which is one of AE finest, is ridiculously comfortable. And fairly sleek for Americano actually.

That is the last that both the Dundee and the shoe Roger has.

The Alden PTB on Barrie is an okay shoe.....and I mean just okay....I would only choose it over the Leeds if it were in whiskey or ravello.....

Now, I hate to boast....but I am painstakingly awaiting these:

And they have your size Mohammad Alee.......


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

I stand corrected. It would appear AE does not have the Leeds in brown shell. I wonder if this was a limited offering


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> Nice. Is the Dundee a chukka boot?


Yep. That may be the route you want to go. It is a decent year round boot IMHO....especially where you are located.

Same last as Leeds, just a 3 eye chukka....


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> I stand corrected. It would appear AE does not have the Leeds in brown shell. I wonder if this was a limited offering


Definitely limited offering.....

I would go for the Dundee in dark brown.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Let me throw another wrench in your gears.....

Behold, the Marlow Short Wing Blucher by Crockett and Jones:


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Watchman said:


> AE Dark Brown Cordovan Dundee:
> 
> Direct Sunlight
> 
> ...


What an incredible contrast! It's hard to believe that's the same shoe. I love the patina of shell vs. calf skin.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

You guys are enablers. The truth is I'd rather have the Leeds in brown shell, but I could be persuaded to go with their brown calfskin version. For the chukka I want to stick with suede.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

SG_67 said:


> What an incredible contrast! It's hard to believe that's the same shoe. I love the patina of shell vs. calf skin.


Yes Sir,

That AE dark brown cordovan has some interesting variations to it, maybe more then any other shell I have handled. Here is a pair of Strands I sold and still silently weep over when no one else is around....


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> You guys are enablers. The truth is I'd rather have the Leeds in brown shell, but I could be persuaded to go with their brown calfskin version. For the chukka I want to stick with suede.


MTO???

The custom fee would put you into regular 1st quality territory...and you could pick all the options, like, antique edge on a Dainite mid sole.......Oh the agony of it all......:crazy: :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

I thought AE stopped doing MTO's?


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> I thought AE stopped doing MTO's?


No Siree Bob....

They still do them, albeit a $150 upcharge I think.....


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Watchman said:


> No Siree Bob....
> 
> They still do them, albeit a $150 upcharge I think.....


The $150 up charge is in addition to the $625 retail price? Oof. I don't know why AE doesn't just sell brown shell as part of their regular offerings like black and burgundy.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> The $150 up charge is in addition to the $625 retail price? Oof. I don't know why AE doesn't just sell brown shell as part of their regular offerings like black and burgundy.


its the biggest sale of the year and the cordovan line is $550 right now

So, call Allison and ask her what they will do for you

tell her you are a member of SF and AAAC.......


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

^^^Also, that brown cordo Dundee is a steal @ 550.....the fact that you live in Minnesota means you could wear that boot 10 months out of the year......maybe eve year round........


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Alden cigar shell (on left)



various AE cappucino shell


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Yep, those are some extraordinary shoes....I would be blessed to wear them....

Be reminded that there is a slight difference between AE cappuccino and the dark brown they are now offering, not much, but still a little different.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Watchman said:


> Yep, those are some extraordinary shoes....I would be blessed to wear them....
> 
> Be reminded that there is a slight difference between AE cappuccino and the dark brown they are now offering, not much, but still a little different.


I'm still trying to figure out the decisions behind AE's brown shell offerings. It's available in certain models like the Dundee and Park Ave but curiously absent with the Leeds. I guess I could go with the Leeds burgundy shell but I kinda want brown shell.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL.
Daily viewing of this thread has become such unrelenting and exquisite torment! Gentlemen, thank-you for that. :redface:


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Watchman said:


> Now, I hate to boast....but I am painstakingly awaiting these:


very nice. I see these are on the Detroit last - how does this last run? I don't own any Carmina so have no idea how their lasts fit.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

...with cappuccino being slightly darker, right? (To my eye, there isn't much difference--those of you with first-hand experience, please elucidate me.)


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> very nice. I see these are on the Detroit last - how does this last run? I don't own any Carmina so have no idea how their lasts fit.


I am about to find out, this will be my first Detroit last Carmina.

It would be a full size down from your Hampton last.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Ekphrastic said:


> ...with cappuccino being slightly darker, right? (To my eye, there isn't much difference--those of you with first-hand experience, please elucidate me.)


Cappucino is actually a little lighter than the dark brown cordovan currently produced.

Cappucino=Reddish hues

Dark Brown=Olivey hues


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> I'm still trying to figure out the decisions behind AE's brown shell offerings. It's available in certain models like the Dundee and Park Ave but curiously absent with the Leeds. I guess I could go with the Leeds burgundy shell but I kinda want brown shell.


You cant go wrong on any of these.

The dundee us the same last, welt, and fitting as the Leeds.

Again, you can call up Allison and ask her what they can and will do for you


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

^^^I know this is mind blowing....but those Carmina are actually cheaper than Alden.....


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Ekphrastic said:


> ...with cappuccino being slightly darker, right? (To my eye, there isn't much difference--those of you with first-hand experience, please elucidate me.)


there isn't much difference to my eye either. I like Alden's shoes but I have to admit, I don't quite understand the fanaticism that goes along with owning a pair of their cigar shell. brown shell is brown shell imo, and while there may be subtle differences in hue it's not enough to justify waiting months on end or paying through the nose to acquire a pair. there are perfectly suitable alternatives like Carmina, C&J and AE, as has been pointed out.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

^^^I do not want to play devils advocate here....but I will say one thing in Aldens favor, it is that their shell seems to be some of the best finished in the world.

I have never had dryness issues with my Aldens...like never.

I have had extreme cordovan bloom with some of my other shoes by these other manufacturers.

Nevertheless, I have found that the best thing is to swear no loyalty to any one brand, but rather enjoy the positive benefits of all who make cordovan and are reputable in doing so.

you actually have to KNOW someone personally to even get into the Alden exotic game....like, buy several pairs of shoes from them over a period of years.....


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

I definitely do not swear loyalty to any particular brand, although I do have favorites. for some brands it takes time for me to come around on - AE being a prime example. I've been very vocal about my dislike of their aesthetics, but when I've come across pics of different models in the wild I started to change my opinion. I think it's a matter of giving them a chance. of course, there are other brands that sell themselves stylistically, like Carmina. I've yet to own a pair but I really liked what i've seen. when funds permit i'll definitely have to pop my Carmina cherry and buy a pair from skoaktiebogalet


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> ...like Carmina. I've yet to own a pair but I really liked what i've seen....


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

In any event, I just got off the phone with Allen Edmonds in Port Washington.

They said that they would make you the shoes for a $75 up charge.

Bringing the grand total for a pair of brown cordovan Leeds to around $625 which is cheaper than Alden by $100....

Your contact is Joseph, tell him you are Joel's friend and you are inquiring about the MTO brown cordovan Leeds:

(262) 284-7158

Thanks!


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Watchman said:


> In any event, I just got off the phone with Allen Edmonds in Port Washington.
> 
> They said that they would make you the shoes for a $75 up charge.
> 
> ...


whoa. how long will they honor this pricing? Did this Joseph guy pull in a personal favor for you? I'm kind of embarrassed to say but I don't quite have the funds yet to splurge on cordovan shoes but have put the Leeds on my radar for a future purchase. In any event, I appreciate that you've reached out to them about pricing. All of a sudden AE is starting to sound better and better


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Watchman said:


>


impressive. of the Carmina offerings i've seen so far the U-Wing (calfskin and snuff suede) and PTB you posted are on my want list. are your wingtips on the Rain last or Simpson last? I've gotten mixed info on how these lasts fit, which is why i've been reluctant to pull the trigger on Carmina


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> whoa. how long will they honor this pricing? Did this Joseph guy pull in a personal favor for you? I'm kind of embarrassed to say but I don't quite have the funds yet to splurge on cordovan shoes but have put the Leeds on my radar for a future purchase. In any event, I appreciate that you've reached out to them about pricing. All of a sudden AE is starting to sound better and better


The sale runs till October 21st.....

No reason to be embarrassed my friend, count your coins and pull the trigger when you are ready.

I buy many shoes from AE and they know me. So it is not a favor wasted at all.

I thought about PMing you, but I figured there were others following this thread who would like to know the info as well.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> impressive. of the Carmina offerings i've seen so far the U-Wing (calfskin and snuff suede) and PTB you posted are on my want list. are your wingtips on the Rain last or Simpson last? I've gotten mixed info on how these lasts fit, which is why i've been reluctant to pull the trigger on Carmina


Rain is an amazing last....One of my favs....

It should be one size down from your Hampton last....so UK 8 should give you a great fit.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

On a side note, while I was googling PTB's I came across a couple of Alden PTB's on the Plaza last. What a beautiful shoe! Unfortunately, Plaza lasted PTB's seem to be rare as hen's teeth so I'm probably outta luck there. I'm surprised more Alden stockists don't do this particular make-up


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> On a side note, while I was googling PTB's I came across a couple of Alden PTB's on the Plaza last. What a beautiful shoe! Unfortunately, Plaza lasted PTB's seem to be rare as hen's teeth so I'm probably outta luck there. I'm surprised more Alden stockists don't do this particular make-up


Yes Sir,

Alden Plaza PTB is one of my favs.....

That Plaza last is crazy comfortable and fits my feet maybe the best of any last of any manufacturer.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

I've only seen the brown calf plaza lasted PTB through a couple of sites, but no shell. I wouldn't mind seeing a burgundy shell, cigar shell or even navy shell (if that's possible) for this shoe. The user Mdubs posted pics last year of his cigar PTB's on the plaza last and they look superb.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> I've only seen the brown calf plaza lasted PTB through a couple of sites, but no shell. I wouldn't mind seeing a burgundy shell, cigar shell or even navy shell (if that's possible) for this shoe. The user Mdubs posted pics last year of his cigar PTB's on the plaza last and they look superb.












Alden Plaza Cigar PTB


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Color 8 Plaza PTB


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

AE Leeds in Brown Cordovan:


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Seeing all of this shell on a daily basis makes it difficult going back to calfskin. But at the same time, I'd be in the poorhouse pretty quick if I spent all my money on shell


----------



## teggy95 (Dec 30, 2011)

Watchman said:


> In any event, I just got off the phone with Allen Edmonds in Port Washington.
> 
> They said that they would make you the shoes for a $75 up charge.
> 
> ...


Thanks @watchman! Great deal! I just spoke with Allison this week about a brown shell Dalton, and she quoted me $125 custom fee.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> Seeing all of this shell on a daily basis makes it difficult going back to calfskin. But at the same time, I'd be in the poorhouse pretty quick if I spent all my money on shell


I hear you on that my friend.....

This is what I did when I first got into the shell game:

1. Establish a good relationship with AE
2. I bought 2nds on sale
3. I built a good rotation...10 pairs
4. Wore them for a year
5. Saved $$$ in that time
6. Sold them for 2/3 what I paid
7. Took that $$$ and bought better shells....

Now, I have a decent rotation of 9-10 pairs of cordovan


----------



## 69firebird (Jul 28, 2014)

Watchman said:


> I hear you on that my friend.....
> 
> This is what I did when I first got into the shell game:
> 
> ...


This is a great plan I never would have thought of that!


----------



## espressocycle (Apr 14, 2014)

Not that it matters since I can't afford it, but the brown shell just looks so... Brown. I'd like to see more cognac/walnut shell.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

AE shell 2nds are $325 right now.....

And it all depends on which shade of brown we are talking about here....see the previously posted pics in this thread for further details.

Thanks


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Watchman said:


> I hear you on that my friend.....
> 
> This is what I did when I first got into the shell game:
> 
> ...


The downside for me is that I probably have the most common foot size on the planet, which means slims pickings for me at the shoebank. I saw the Leeds in black shell and a pair of loafers. I don't wear loafers and I have no needs for another pair of black shell. Looks like I'll just have to keep my eyes peeled for brown or burgundy shell and see if they pop up


----------



## Sharpe (Apr 20, 2010)

gaseousclay said:


> The downside for me is that I probably have the most common foot size on the planet, which means slims pickings for me at the shoebank. I saw the Leeds in black shell and a pair of loafers. I don't wear loafers and I have no needs for another pair of black shell. Looks like I'll just have to keep my eyes peeled for brown or burgundy shell and see if they pop up


Hopefully you're not a 9.5 D as I am waiting to see if something pops up too :crazy:


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

espressocycle said:


> Not that it matters since I can't afford it, but the brown shell just looks so... Brown. I'd like to see more cognac/walnut shell.


Actually the brown shell in person looks very caramel like.

I just ordered a pair from the Michigan ave store. They didn't have it in my size (9.5d) so it should be a few weeks. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

SG_67 said:


> Actually the brown shell in person looks very caramel like.
> 
> I just ordered a pair from the Michigan ave store. They didn't have it in my size (9.5d) so it should be a few weeks. I'm looking forward to it!


Are you kidding?

Congratulations my friend!

Brown Cordovan Strands right???


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Watchman said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> Congratulations my friend!
> 
> Brown Cordovan Strands right???


Indeed! They didn't have my size so he ordered them from the factory. He said they'd have to make them up so it might be a couple of weeks.

I went in for those specifically because of the sale. In my moment of weakness I also grabbed a pair of the Bleeker Streets in brown.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Sharpe said:


> Hopefully you're not a 9.5 D as I am waiting to see if something pops up too :crazy:


I'm a 9D


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

SG_67 said:


> Indeed! They didn't have my size so he ordered them from the factory. He said they'd have to make them up so it might be a couple of weeks.
> 
> I went in for those specifically because of the sale. In my moment of weakness I also grabbed a pair of the Bleeker Streets in brown.


If I wouldn't of just scored those C&J Marlows in dark brown I would of been all over those Strands....550 is an incredible deal.

This is where AE really shines.....

The Strand is such a classy shoe, I believe it is AE's best model, with the Leeds a close second.

I know you been looking at those for awhile now.

I do hope that yours come in a lighter shade....If they don't.....I can show you how to lighten them a bit......


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ It's actually a very caramel like color. I asked what color AE considered it and the SA said brown. We had a lengthy discussion bemoaning how cigar, whiskey and some of the other more exotic colors offered by Horween seem to be harder to find. 

I'll wait until they come in and I'll let you know. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sharpe said:


> Hopefully you're not a 9.5 D as I am waiting to see if something pops up too :crazy:





gaseousclay said:


> I'm a 9D


:devil: Gaseuosclay may not be a size 9.5D, but I am and "I'm watching the AE shoe sale...always watching!" LOL.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

SG_67 said:


> ^ It's actually a very caramel like color. I asked what color AE considered it and the SA said brown. We had a lengthy discussion bemoaning how cigar, whiskey and some of the other more exotic colors offered by Horween seem to be harder to find.
> 
> I'll wait until they come in and I'll let you know. Thanks for the advice.


^^^While it is fresh on my thinking. AE will put loads of dark brown polish on them, which, is not necessarily a bad thing, if you WANT them a darker drown.

However, underneath that polish lies one of the most gorgeous shades of medium brown and caramel chocolate swirling cordovan.

Here is what you do:

1. Take an old sock and wrap it around your hand 
2. Run it under very hot water
3. Press fairly hard against the shoe and
4. Wipe, wipe, wipe
5. Repeat, repeat, repeat
6. And when it seems you got it all off....
7. Apply Saphir Reno in medium quantities 
8. Wipe
9. Repeat
10. Enjoy

at that point you may want to apply a few coats of wax to rebuild the barrier of the shoes.

Thanks


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ great tip! Thanks. I can't wait to get them.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

^^^one more thing. If Reno is not readily available, then VSC will be just as good and should be more available in the city.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

I turned my Strands this color:










And my Dundee's this:


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

@watchman, be sure to post pics of your new shell Carminas when they arrive and let us know how they fit. I'm so tempted by the chocolate suede U-wings right now


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> @watchman, be sure to post pics of your new shell Carminas when they arrive and let us know how they fit. I'm so tempted by the chocolate suede U-wings right now


Yes Sir, I sure will.

They have officially made it through US customs.

The above pictured Dundee's are for sale right now to make room for them.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Look at these that just popped up on ebay:

Alden Cigar Straight Tips on Plaza


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Well, some lucky bastard with a size 10 foot and a whole lotta disposable income will be extremely happy with these. Handsome shoes for sure


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> Well, some lucky bastard with a size 10 foot and a whole lotta disposable income will be extremely happy with these. Handsome shoes for sure


I know it....

I'm telling you for sure that Plaza Last is THE most underrated last used by any Americano shoe manufacturer.....

It is both comfortable and elegant all at once.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

I'd like to see more plaza lasted shell for sure. I've only seen it on the PTB's you posted that were from LSH and Harrison's. It's too bad Alden doesn't do GMTO's as I'm sure it would be easy enough to get enough people to buy a plaza lasted PTB


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> I'd like to see more plaza lasted shell for sure.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Examples of Alden Plaza Last Cordovans:





































BOOTS:


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

^^^Again, I strongly feel that the Alden Plaza Last is perhaps THE MOST UNDERRATED last of any American shoe company.


----------



## NEMaker (Jan 25, 2013)

Watchman said:


> I hear you on that my friend.....
> 
> This is what I did when I first got into the shell game:
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity - how patient were you in building up that stable of shells? It seems once people start, they quickly come down with SAD/SCAD (Shell or Shell Cordovan Acquisition Disorder) fever.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

NEMaker said:


> Out of curiosity - how patient were you in building up that stable of shells? It seems once people start, they quickly come down with SAD/SCAD (Shell or Shell Cordovan Acquisition Disorder) fever.


Actually I have OCCD "Obsessive Compulsive Cordovan Disorder"

I am currently undergoing experimental treatment......


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

^^ pic taken from The Fedora Lounge

If Carmina's selection doesn't make you want to own shell I don't know what will. I should also mention RogerP's fabulous navy shell wholecuts which are quite possibly one of the coolest shells i've seen


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Those are some beauties for sure.

Carmina is VERY hard to beat and I believe they take the cake when it comes to value, quality, availability etc.

There really is not a better shoe out there for the $$$


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Loden shell is so freaking cool. From fleabay:



And back to brown shell, I just gave the Townleys a buff with weekend - they are wearing exceptionally well.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

^^^Now, those are aging very nicely. :thumbs-up:


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

There's a seller on eBay selling the RL/C&J Marlowe shells but the sizing info they had listed was peculiar. The description states they fit a half size small or some such thing, but the pic of the shoe box clearly states 9D and then the UK equivalent below it (UK8). So that means these particular shoes have been branded with US sizing, like my C&J's from barneyswarehouse.com


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Ugh. Went to the AE store in town to get fitted and it didn't work out. Turns out my Brannock measurement was wrong all this time. I thought I was a 9 but I'm actually a 9.5. Either way, I tried on the Leeds in both sizes and neither worked for me. The 9.5 had a tiny bit of slip that I could feel and the 9 didn't feel too comfortable. Think I may end up with an Alden PTB because if the more rounded Barrie last. Kinda weird how a 9 fits me better but a 9.5 is too loose, unless I have incredibly narrow feet.

Oh, and they had a burgundy shell cordovan Leeds shoe on display and it didn't look that great, but it could've been the lighting.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> Ugh. Went to the AE store in town to get fitted and it didn't work out. Turns out my Brannock measurement was wrong all this time. I thought I was a 9 but I'm actually a 9.5. Either way, I tried on the Leeds in both sizes and neither worked for me. The 9.5 had a tiny bit of slip that I could feel and the 9 didn't feel too comfortable. Think I may end up with an Alden PTB because if the more rounded Barrie last. Kinda weird how a 9 fits me better but a 9.5 is too loose, unless I have incredibly narrow feet.
> 
> Oh, and they had a burgundy shell cordovan Leeds shoe on display and it didn't look that great, but it could've been the lighting.


What does the balmoral lacing look like on your hampton last Aldens?

how close do they close?


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Watchman said:


> What does the balmoral lacing look like on your hampton last Aldens?
> 
> how close do they close?


I would say they're V shaped and do not fully close. High instep?


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> I would say they're V shaped and do not fully close. High instep?


Okay....

And the Leeds did not fit in a 9D???


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Check out this fella's Leeds:






I cant believe that Leeds did not fit you well.....Hmmmm....interesting.......


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

The Leeds fit me, they just felt uncomfortable. Could be the shape of my foot too - my left pinky toe felt squished on the interior of the shoe but the right foot was fine


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^AE's present day Leeds design causes the same discomfort for me that you describe, but on the right, rather than left foot. Prior to the streamlining of the design, the Leeds model had graced my feet with a perfect fit. I need a full forefoot for a shoe to be comfortable! That's why my last three PTB purchases have been Alden designs.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^AE's present day Leeds design causes the same discomfort for me that you describe, but on the right, rather than left foot. Prior to the streamlining of the design, the Leeds model had graced my feet with a perfect fit. I need a full forefoot for a shoe to be comfortable! That's why my last three PTB purchases have been Alden designs.


Fit rules all - you are right not to compromise there.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^AE's present day Leeds design causes the same discomfort for me that you describe, but on the right, rather than left foot. Prior to the streamlining of the design, the Leeds model had graced my feet with a perfect fit. I need a full forefoot for a shoe to be comfortable! That's why my last three PTB purchases have been Alden designs.


this is my thinking as well. I could go with the Leeds but my foot will surely pay for it down the road. I'd rather pay a little extra and go with an Alden Barrie lasted PTB that i'm sure won't cause any discomfort. The Tru Balance last fits like a dream and is very comfortable, likewise, I think the Barrie last will also fit me well.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

By all means go with the Alden.

The Barrie last PTB are readily available everywhere in black and color 8.

And even more available in calfskin.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Watchman said:


> By all means go with the Alden.
> 
> The Barrie last PTB are readily available everywhere in black and color 8.
> 
> And even more available in calfskin.


i'm torn between the snuff suede PTB and the dark brown smooth calfskin PTB from TSM. the dark brown almost looks cigar colored


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

^^^Sounds like your headed in the right direction.

I would stick with calf and NOT CXL unless you want them to be REAL casual.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Watchman said:


> ^^^Sounds like your headed in the right direction.
> 
> I would stick with calf and NOT CXL unless you want them to be REAL casual.


agreed. I like my CXL Indy boots but they're boots and meant to get scuffed up, and I don't mind the wrinkling at all. I think if it were PTB the wrinkling with CXL would annoy me. the benefit with a calfskin PTB is that it can be dressed up or down


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

In case anyone missed it, there's a pair of size 9.5 cigar shell PTB's available from TSM @ $732. these won't be up long


----------



## CMT (Mar 11, 2014)

gaseousclay said:


> Also, I can't emphasize this enough, AE's product shots are horrible. This is probably why I've never purchased AE's shoes before and why I've always been critical of their aesthetics. When I did a Google image search for the AE shell Leeds the pics I found looked pretty good.


I don't know if these are any better, but I just purchased a pair of brown shell Strands and took a few photos.





































Color comparison between brown and walnut shell Strands and burgundy (shell) Cambridge:










After reading these forums for the past few months, I figure this is a good time to de-lurk since I actually have something to contribute. Thank you all for the indispensable advice.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

CMT said:


> I don't know if these are any better, but I just purchased a pair of brown shell Strands and took a few photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CMT.....you just broke the Internet

Bravo Old Chap


----------



## CMT (Mar 11, 2014)

Watchman said:


> CMT.....you just broke the Internet
> 
> Bravo Old Chap


Ha - Thank you. I can also corroborate your position on the AE polish, as the first thing I did was remove the overabundant factory polish with a damp microfiber. There was so much on the shoe that the shell had taken a weird marbleized look to it, but this was fixed after the microfiber and some good brushing.










There was a lot of it on there, and while it did produce a good shine out of the box, I prefer VSC on my shell shoes. And maybe some light Alden Color #8 Paste Wax on those burgundy Cambridge.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

CMT said:


> Ha - Thank you. I can also corroborate your position on the AE polish, as the first thing I did was remove the overabundant factory polish with a damp microfiber. There was so much on the shoe that the shell had taken a weird marbleized look to it, but this was fixed after the microfiber and some good brushing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Sir,

After several pairs of AE brown cordovan's I learned the routine noted earlier in the thread.

Those look amazing, especially after the excess polish is wiped away.

Like, chocolate and caramel goodness.......

VSC is one of the most underrated shoe care products available its hard to beat for the $$$

Again, congrats on your new acquisition. :thumbs-up:


----------



## CMT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you Watchman, I am really looking forward to their first wear.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

That's a very impressive lineup of shell strands.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Gentlemen,

I am scheduled to take delivery of these beauties tomorrow:



They are now within a 100 miles of my domain.....it has been a long wait.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

nice. take lots of pics. i'm especially curious how the Detroit last fits


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

^^^Unbelievable......USPS has to be most pokey mail carrier in history......slower than molasses in winter........

Don't these people know I am a cordovan aficionado???


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Gentlemen,

I received a package in the mail today and I take back my rant earlier concerning the services of the USPS.

I am at the gym now and I plan to start a new thread when I return.....


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Welllll, we're waiting!

LOL


----------

